# 2012 Altima steering lock



## Altima 6767 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello. I just picked a 2012 Altima up from the auction and it does not start when pressing button dash lights up all that but does not crank. I was told ecm is possibly faulty. When I removed knee panel there is no steering lock control solenoid where it is suppose to be or I can't even find the plug for it? Was there some sort of delete for these or did someone take it off? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

So much for an auction purchase. Is it *salvage* titled? If it is, you may be looking at more problems down the road. The VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER SYSTEM may be active preventing you from starting it. Did you get a good key FOB with the car?


----------



## Altima 6767 (Feb 12, 2020)

No clean title clean car fax one owner no accidents or anything. Super clean car. Yes I got a good key fob


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Altima 6767 said:


> Hello. I just picked a 2012 Altima up from the auction and it does not start when pressing button dash lights up all that but does not crank. I was told ecm is possibly faulty. When I removed knee panel there is no steering lock control solenoid where it is suppose to be or I can't even find the plug for it? Was there some sort of delete for these or did someone take it off? Thanks in advance for the help!


What you're referring to is the "Electronic steering column lock" unit; it's located at the base of the steering assembly up under the dash. Here's a very short synopsis of what happens during engine start:

1. The BCM receives the Intelligent Key ID signal and verifies it with the registered ID.
2. BCM transmits the steering lock unlock signal to electronic steering column lock and IPDM E/R if the verification results are OK.
3. IPDM E/R turns the steering lock relay ON and supplies power to the electronic steering column lock.
4. Release of the steering lock.
5. IPDM E/R turns the starter control relay ON when receiving the starter request signal. This provides power to the starter solenoid.

Now based on the above, if the Electronic steering column lock unit is not there, the IPDM will never receive verification from it, so the engine will never start.


----------



## Hartman629 (Dec 31, 2020)

did you ever get this resolved? i just bought same model and also exact same problem however it was working fine for at least a month. I was doing a few things to the car and had to disconnect battery many times. at some point it went into imobilzed state and now wont start. the brake switch is working fine. My car also does not have the steering lock module. you can see where it should be but Nissan does not show it as a part available for this model as if it was discontinued. I get the yellow key displayed on dash and no matter what i tried it wont start. battery and starter were bypassed at relay. it will crank when bypassed. relay is new. any suggestions?


----------



## Ralph Aguilar (4 mo ago)

Hi did you ever find out how to get your car running again


----------

